# Dubia Roach Colony Problems



## Nth (Apr 28, 2011)

I've had my colony running for a month or so now, and i have a few questions regarding some issues ive noticed. There are a few hundred roaches in there. (400 - 700)

The tub is full of sand like stuff, its scattered around the sides and the floor has a layer about 1cm thick. It's like soggy sand, if i touch it with my tweezers, it feels thick and sticky.

There is a ****** gunk in the corners of the tub. No idea what it is, but that's all i can describe it as. Sticky white stuff.

I've had deaths among my adults. Previously it was only females, (found them split in half), but recently ive seen a male dead too. The dead ones feel really soft if it helps?

Also not sure if it's normal, but i usually find males climbing along the top mesh of my tub. it's only ever males which i find slightly weird.

Any help appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## Smigsy (Jul 30, 2009)

The brown sandy stuff is their 'messes' its gross but the babies eat this, white stuff could be mould, what are you feedin them and do you remove uneaten fresh foodstuff before it gets mouldy. And finally the dead split roaches is most likely shed skins, when you find them do you have bright White roaches running around? it's like mealworms/morio worms when they shed their skin the are soft and White before the harden up and darken. 

If the White stuff is mould you need to sort it ASAP as this can cause alot of damage to your colony.


----------



## Nth (Apr 28, 2011)

i feed them cat biscuits and fruits. mainly apples and oranges. i change their food every couple of days. and im pretty sure the dead ones arent sheds. There was blood and guts coming out of at least one. i didn't think the adults shed? i am putting them into a new tub in the next couple of days, just waiting for the mesh to arrive. and their mess, its all up the walls and in their food? its like dust covering everything.


----------



## imginy (Jun 14, 2009)

I think where you are going wrong is having food in there all the time, this will cause mold and excess moisture and germs. 

Really when you put the food in there should just be enough for 1 meal and it should last the roaches about 1 hour then you feed them the same amount of food the next day. If food is not eaten within a couple of hours next time give them less. 

This will keep your colony clean and tidy.


Also the stuff in the bottom should be dry not wet you need to add more ventilation : victory:


----------



## bothrops (Jan 7, 2007)

Before you move them, read this http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/feeder/233213-livefoods-careguides-black-crix-silent.html

follow it to the letter.


Problems solved :2thumb:


----------



## Nth (Apr 28, 2011)

thanks for all the suggestions


----------



## Burpy (Jul 16, 2010)

Is your tub hot enough? The place should be pretty dry, not soggy. You need to get the ventilation sorted asap if you've got damp in your tubs mate.

If your concerned about ventilation, get a humidity gauge and check your humidity is not more than 55%. If it is, add more vents.

Damp conditions = mould. Mould = certain death for your colony.


----------



## philipniceguy (Mar 31, 2008)

i would do as all the above have said. not feeding fresh fruit/ veg so much will help keep it down. for water i use one of these type of things SAVIC PLASTIC CHICKEN POULTRY CHICK WATER DRINKER - 3L | eBay with kitchen roll in the water area to stop them drowning. does my massive colonys well might be abit big for yours but you get the idea, that way you can just feed dry foods like dog/cat dry food, wheatabixs so on.
hope this helps
added photo of water bowl in case people didnt get what i mean


----------



## The Roach Hut (Mar 29, 2008)

hi mate ur humidity is too high the sticky sandy stuff is wet frass (roach poo) u need more vents in ur lid mesh dont drill holes. the white stuff is mould which proves its too humid. u need to strip the entire box down and start again with new egg flats and food. make sure u get rid of all mould as this will kill ur colony. more info visit my site below, it has videos and caresheets on dubia will help u out

tony


----------

